# Some News



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

It’s been so long since I was here, so much has happened, my whole world has changed in the last few weeks. I’m not sure where to start…


Ok so I’m alive, not back to my usual self but getting better each day. It took a long time to figure out what caused the recurant weakness . In retrospect it seems so simple. For some unknown reason, I stopped absorbing sodium so I kept getting weaker and weaker until I couldn’t stand it anymore and would go back to the ER for sodium and steroid. They would keep me under observation for a while before sending me back home and it would start over again a week or so later I’d be back in the ER. It went on and on for what seems an eternity.


While I was fighting to stay alive, my grand-mother had an heart attack which caused a blood cloth in her brain which left her unable to speak. As if this wasn’t enough my mom had broken her leg a week or two before. We had to care for my grandmother and mom so whenever I got out of the hospital, I would take my mom to visit my grand mother in the hospital. It was heart breaking to see her like this. There wasn’t much we could do for her except making sure she was comfortable. Mémé passed away quietly on November 10 2002 she was 99 year old. 


Following the funeral mass there was a reception. I wanted to cater it, make every little canapés and petits fours but it was unrealistic to think I could do it all under the circumstances. Yet I wanted to do something for her, a cake that would be as elegant and sophisticated as she was. I made a cathedral cake, a chocolate chiffon cake covered in gold dust and surrounded by white and dark chocolate curls set in a silver pedestal plate. I think she would have approved. 


And life goes on....



How are you all? Anything new and exciting? Some new cookbooks I need to know of? A new gadget you can't live without? Any recipes I have to try?



It's nice to be back, I've miss you all...


----------



## culinarian247 (Jan 21, 2002)

I'm so sorry to hear of your grandmother's passing.  

I hope things within your family get better.

We've missed you here @ CT, Isa!! It's wonderful to see you posting again. Please continue to keep us updated on your condition. Welcome back!!!!


----------



## phoebe (Jul 3, 2002)

Dear Isa,

I am so very sorry to hear of your loss and how difficult this time has been for you. Although I've only been part of this forum for a few months, I've noticed your absence and missed your postings. It's so nice to have you back.

Did your doctors figure out how to help you better absorb sodium? I hope it's something simple. It doesn't sound like you need more to deal with right now.

And the cake sounded just beautiful (as well as delicious). What a lovely gift.
Take care.


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

It's good to hear from you again Isa. I am sorry to hear about your Grandmother. I hope you will be feeling much better real soon. I don't know of any new cook books, but I was hoping you could recommend one for me, I am looking for a book that sort of focuses on recipes from tailgate parties.

Take care,
Jeff


----------



## w.debord (Mar 6, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about your Grandmother passing. You were there for her and your Mom and there is no greater gift then that.

I'm glad to see your back!!!

It's time to spend at the book store. The winter baking books and magazines are drizzling in. I purchased a new one just the other day called "Paris Sweets, great desserts from the city's best pastry shops" by Dorie Greenspan. It looks very promising!!!


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Isa,

Please accept my heartfel sympathies. You're an absolutely amazing person with immense strength. Please let me know if there's anything I can do.

Kuan


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Glad to see you alive ISA! Not to sound flip, but as the saying goes "When it rains it pours".
However on the light side 99 years old and to go quietly could any of us ask for anything more?
The cake sounds wonderful and as heartfelt a gesture as could be asked for. We both know she approved. Take care, enjoy life in between the trials and tribulations.


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

Isabell,
Strength to you during this difficult time. Happy to see you back and wish you only good thoughts,
-Jim


----------



## panini (Jul 28, 2001)

Welcome back Isa.

Jeff


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

All my best and be well.


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

Isa, what wonderful memories you must have of your grandmother! And what a lovely way to honor her, with something from your heart. 

You are a lovely person, and I wish you health and happiness for the holiday season and the coming year.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

wow.....you're amazing. I was wondering if anyone had picked up the Dorie Greenspan book...looks interesting.
What a great tribute to a loved one to design a cake in their memory.


----------



## leo r. (Nov 10, 2001)

Isa,i`m saddened by the loss of your Grandmother. 
I do hope your health is improving and that you are better soon.
Best wishes,Leo.


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

Isa,
After reading your post, I notice your optimism and eagerness to move ahead. I wish you good health and happiness. It's so nice to have you back.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you so much for all your kind words and sympathy, for all your nice emails and messages. Words can not express the gratitude I felt reading each and everyone of you. You are all so wonderful, caring and giving individual. 

I will not be celebrating Thanksgiving tomorrow, but I will be thankfull to have met, virtually or not, each of you.



Love


Isabelle


Ok now it's time to hit the cookbook store and the message boards there is so much to read it will take me a few weeks to catch up.


----------



## pastachef (Nov 19, 1999)

Gosh, Isa, you've been through so much! You are an amazing person to have come through it as well as you have. You are in my prayers.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you for you kind words Pasta, it means a lot to me.


----------



## risa (May 11, 2001)

I'm sorry to hear about all the things that have happened to you recently. I hope the doctors sort out your health problems so that you can be pain-free and back in the kitchen baking your miniatures.


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

Thank you Risa. It will be nice to get back into the kitchen.


----------

